# Smilies!



## spandex (16 Mar 2009)

For some reason I can not open the page of Smilies over the last 4 or so days?

Any reason?


----------



## Shaun (16 Mar 2009)

Hi spandex,

It could be a cookie problem.

Click here to clear your cookies, then log back in an see if the problem still exists.

If it does, let me know and I'll check the database.

Cheers,
Shaun


----------



## spandex (16 Mar 2009)

Sorry mate I tried it twice but still no


----------



## Shaun (17 Mar 2009)

Okay, I've optimised all the database tables - any better?

Cheers,
Shaun


----------



## spandex (17 Mar 2009)

nope sorry?


----------



## dellzeqq (17 Mar 2009)

Spandex, you've been liberated from the curse of smilies!


----------



## Shaun (17 Mar 2009)

Spandex,

What browser are you using?

When you click the more link, what happens?

If you're using IE, do you get a yellow triangle on the bottom status bar (with a black exclamation mark in it)?

Have you run any Windows updates in the last few days?

Were any of them IE updates?

Cheers,
Shaun


----------



## Shaun (17 Mar 2009)

If you're using IE, you might also try removing ALL cookies completely by selecting *Tools* > *Internet Options* > Browsing history ... *Delete ...* then click *Delete cookies*

Any good?

Cheers,
Shaun


----------



## spandex (17 Mar 2009)

I have not up dated for weeks but saying that firefox has!

I have dumped all cookies

and some think has worked


Thank you


----------

